# LG refrigerator: CONTROL PANEL MUST BE REPLACED



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Cheaper to just get a new fridge, then keep sinking money into this LG. Add up what you have already spent for parts and your time, then look at what that could have done for buying you a new fridge.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Cheaper to just get a new fridge,


my fridge cost $3000. i wouldn't want a $400 fridge, if i got it for free.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

edavt04 said:


> Hey guys!
> Our LG refrigerator stopped working.
> Sarah


what model is it ?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Fix'n it said:


> my fridge cost $3000. i wouldn't want a $400 fridge, if i got it for free.


Read the OP previous posts. They have spent more then the fridge is worth even if it was working. BTW, there is nothing wrong with a $400 fridge. I have found a $400 fridge to last longer then a $3,000.00 fridge, that uses electronics to control it for every little thing.

The unit that the OP has, is a LG that is re-badged as a Kenmore Elite. You cannot even get parts for it anymore, even though it is less then six years old. I think that even LG saw that this unit was bad to begin with, if they stopped making or warehousing the boards and other parts for it.

If you even do a search for the unit that the OP has, you will see all kinds of bad boards, and other issues that this model had. LG & Sears is not even standing behind replacing this unit, because they knew that it was going to be a bad one to begin with, once boards started to fail in them from the start.

The Fridge that we have in our Kitchen, is 12 years old, and still chugging along. We got it with the sell of the house. The stove we got, was also mfg in 2002, and due to having a few surges and the fact that the boards in it were bad (Whirlpool), I gave up after replacing the first control board, and did not want to deal with replacing two more $150 boards, so got a Fridgaire that has had no issues in the past two years.

If I get a new fridge to replace our current one, it is going to be a Fridgaire unit, with again no electronic circuit boards to control it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Read the OP previous posts. They have spent more then the fridge is worth even if it was working.
> 
> BTW, there is nothing wrong with a $400 fridge.
> 
> ...



i did not see the other thread. i will look at it.

well, there is one thing. they are butt ugly.


i cannot disagree with that. all this electronic BS that they are putting into things, that don't need them.


----------



## longislander2 (Oct 4, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> Read the OP previous posts. They have spent more then the fridge is worth even if it was working. BTW, there is nothing wrong with a $400 fridge. I have found a $400 fridge to last longer then a $3,000.00 fridge, that uses electronics to control it for every little thing.
> 
> The unit that the OP has, is a LG that is re-badged as a Kenmore Elite. You cannot even get parts for it anymore, even though it is less then six years old. I think that even LG saw that this unit was bad to begin with, if they stopped making or warehousing the boards and other parts for it.
> 
> ...


We just bought a new, fancy LG -- the Kenmore Elite version -- for our kitchen remodel and I hope it lasts as long -- or longer -- than the basic Frigidaire that we use as our second (basement) refrigerator. The challenge with Kenmore is figuring out which company produces which model. When we bought our last Kenmore fridge -- a really good one that performed flawlessly -- our experienced Sears saleswoman told us which company produced each one and steered us away from the lemons even though she could have gotten a higher commission.

When we moved into our last home in 1998, the appliances were from 1987 and they worked perfectly for much of our 15 years there. The oven finally conked out, but I have to tell you that it pre-heated much faster than the GE that replaced it or the Kitchenaid that we have now. The Kitchenaid dishwasher was still going strong when we left, while on only its second run, we got an error message recently on our new LG dishwasher. (We hope it's only a kinked drainage hose.)

There's nothing wrong with adding electronic bells and whistles to appliances as long as the products last and as long as the repair service is good. Unfortunately, those two things are a problem with a lot of manufacturers.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2012)

Fixn'it, the Model number is LFC23760ST


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

edavt04 said:


> Fixn'it, the Model number is LFC23760ST


thanx. that looks like mine, except i have the ice maker and water. i hope they fixed the problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Fixn'it,
the appliance specialist stated LG sent him the wrong parts (he stated this is common with lG, and that it takes 3 weeks sometimes to get the right part).
So he ordered another part to be shipped overnight


----------

